# CDSETUP.EXE missing



## howegoff (Sep 3, 2000)

When I start up the computer I get window that says cannot find CDSETUP.EXE or one of its components. make sure path and file name are correct and that all required libraries are available. I also get a desktop window that says could not load or run CDSETUP.EXE specified in the WIN.INI file. What does this mean?
Thanks, Katrina


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

View this thread for the fix to your problem

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=55886&highlight=CDSETUP.EXE


----------

